# JCVD vs Somluck Kamsing. Bigger than King's cup?



## Expat MT (May 4, 2011)

Jean Claude Van Damme, 50, an action superstar in films such as Bloodsport, Hard Target and Kickboxer, has signed to fight Somluck Kamsing, 38, in Thailand in November. The fight was supposed to have taken place in April in Las Vegas but never happened. Somluck Khamsing is Thailand's only olympics gold medalist, in which he competed in 1996 in Atlanta as a featherweight. His amateur boxing record is 10-3 and 2-1 (known record) as nuk muay Thai including 2 winning appearances in the King's cup. Somluck had also appeared in movies, notably Fearless  with Jet Li (his scene was deleted and later restored).  JCVD's resume include 4 years of ballet, 18-1 as a FC/karate amateur (all 18 wins by KOs). JCVD last match was in 1981. It will be under modified muay Thai rule with no elbow allows. Stay tune..


----------

